
Police Save Black Lives - peter_retief
I have been a bit concerned about the latest idea of defunding the police in the US. 
Straight out its a very bad idea I will explain:
I have compared figures from South Africa (SA) and the United States(US) firstly because I live in SA and both have a history of racial conflict.
In SA there has been a defunding of the police as well as affirmative action.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;worldpopulationreview.com&#x2F;countries&#x2F;murder-rate-by-country&#x2F;
murders per 100,000 people. 
US 5.35
SA 33.97<p>Police killings per 10 million people
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;List_of_killings_by_law_enforcement_officers_by_country
US 46.6
SA 76.9<p>The figures speak for themselves but the message is look after your police, pay them well and train them and you will save lives.
======
davmar
I think you could use some more information on what people mean when they talk
about defunding police.

Here's an easy-to-read FAQ:

[https://www.instagram.com/p/CA59D-eFTzE/?fbclid=IwAR3RbTvBSb...](https://www.instagram.com/p/CA59D-eFTzE/?fbclid=IwAR3RbTvBSb1PtF-
xi_x5stYCYi74kHYGt5sgggibl5a2M4jwZlLossns-ww)

------
viraptor
Currently police has funds for surplus military equipment.
([https://www.stripes.com/how-and-why-local-police-
departments...](https://www.stripes.com/how-and-why-local-police-departments-
get-military-surplus-equipment-1.299570)) Therefore, they have funds for
serious training. If it's not used in better ways, it can be at least taken
away.

~~~
peter_retief
Civilian law enforcement is different to military action. Police training is
also complex and needs legal as well as weapons training.

------
moksly
[https://i.imgur.com/WknEZ7m.gifv](https://i.imgur.com/WknEZ7m.gifv)

